# Smoked eggs



## petesque (Feb 23, 2009)

Anyone ever smoke an egg? I did some time ago. Just got some eggs from the fridge and put them on the grate in my smoker for about 2 hours. The smoke penatrated and the eggs were good.


Pete


----------



## fired up (Feb 23, 2009)

That is an interesting idea, bet they make good deviled eggs.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 23, 2009)

Now that does sound interesting. Did you put a whole uncooked egg in the smoker? If so, did it end up cooking in the shell or was it on a low heat. Or was it hardboiled first then on the smoker. I would like to try this. Have several chickens and oodles of eggs.


----------



## two-eyes-up (Feb 23, 2009)

Very interesting, would like to know more also.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 23, 2009)

I always put em in my cold smoke. Tasty!


----------



## petesque (Feb 23, 2009)

I have only done them a few times. Cooking ribs at 250 or so. Yes raw eggs straight from the fridge. I haven't really messed with times but about 2 hours. Makes for a nice snack.

Pete


----------



## rivet (Feb 23, 2009)

I smoke em all the time- the kids love them! Just put them in stright from the fridge as far from the heat source as you can and leave them on for about an hour and a half. The smoke goes through the shell and gets into the white. They come out just like a hard boiled egg, but with a smokey taste. Just like making fatties, you better make a lot more than you thought you would need cause they disappear!


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh man that sounds really cool. Is one wood favored over the other for this? I assume that too much heat would cause the eggs to crack or EXPLODE? This is really cool. May be a dumb question, but I wonder if one could brine them to impart other flavors into the egg. You think a brine would penetrate? I know when I tell the wife this one, she is gonna roll her eyes at me. But then again she rolled her eyes when I said I was going to smoke a turkey. Guess whos in charge of making turkey now


----------



## travcoman45 (Feb 24, 2009)

Ya pickle eggs, so brinin shouldn't be much different.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

Well normally, pickled eggs are made after the egg is hardboiled then pickled, right? I, talking raw with the shell on, would a brine penetrate the shell? Im really psyched about making these, I find it really interesting. By the way Travcoman45, where you at in Northern Iowa?


----------



## blacklab (Feb 24, 2009)

definitely a Arsenial Hall moment. Things that make ya go hmmmm


----------



## fired up (Feb 24, 2009)

I know that if you soak a raw egg in vinegar for about a week the vinegar will eat away the shell leaving only the membrane and the inside of the eggs. Pretty cool little science experiment. you can pick up the whole egg without the shell and play with it.


----------



## oneeye (Feb 24, 2009)

I have smoked hard boiled eggs several times.  Peel them and do a cold/light smoke for about an hour.  AWESOME!!!  We have always wanted to try making deviled eggs with them but they never last that long!


----------



## smoke freak (Feb 24, 2009)

Give it a try. If youre like me... you wont do it twice. But the price of a couple of eggs... Go for it.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

Well, the eggs are in the smoker. Just went and collected some from the hen house and took them right to the smoker. Got em on Mesquite as I ran out of Hickory. If these turn out, I will post some pics. This is different I give ya that.


----------



## morkdach (Feb 25, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmmm now thats a interresting idea as i like hard boiled eggs.
hickory smoked salad topping so keep us posted paleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaase


----------



## ronbo (Feb 25, 2009)

This sounds like something I have to try.....What kind of temps. are you talking? Have you ever had them explode?


----------



## hell fire grill (Feb 25, 2009)

Did you wash them before you smoked them?


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes I washed them real quick. Well they are done. The daughter said they were pretty good. The boy said they were good. Not a real distinct smoky flavor to them, maybe should have had smoke goinig the whole time, but they definately taste better than regular boiled eggs. I did take the shell off one after it was done and put it on the smoker for 1/2 an hour, gave it a pleasent smoke flavor. I think this is something to look into further. Smoked deviled eggs?  Had them in the smoker for 4 hours, temp was 130.


----------



## petesque (Feb 25, 2009)

+I was at smoking temps of 225 to 250 so ir would talk longer. Also a nice trick question. Smoked eggs?

Pete


----------



## morkdach (Feb 25, 2009)

*did this really happen
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes it really happened. After I took the shell off and had them on the smoker, like I said, the smoke was more pronounced. They were pretty good. I think it was oneeye that said they do them peeled on a low almost cold smoke setting. Id say give it a shot, you might like it.


----------



## morkdach (Feb 25, 2009)

bubba always said no pics. didn't happen
lol . thanks for the thread i will try them for sure.


----------



## rivet (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm usually at around 275F. I have a horizontal SnP, so I put them on the RH side, by the chimney pipe since the heat box is on the left. Never had one explode so far....not that I wouldn't think my kids would think that was cool :)

They are great fun to do on nice days when you are outside ALL DAY LONG, smoking meats, cutting the grass, etcetera. The eggs and fatties and the cold beer in the cooler....well no real need to go inside until the brisket is done is there?  Just snack away all day long.


----------



## oneeye (Feb 26, 2009)

I got the idea from a book titled "Don Holm's Book of Food Drying, Pickling and Smoke Curing."  They are great as salad toppers.

I have no clue what temp
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .  I use 4-5 chunks of charcoal with a piece of apple of plum wood on top.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Bubba wont read this, its not meat related. LOL. Pics coming in a bit.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Well like I said earlier, I really did not get a good smoke with the shell on. A hint of smoke, and far better than boiling alone. So the ones I made, I decided to make into deviled eggs. I used red beet horseradish, some mustard, dried minced onion, black pepper and basic yellow mustad and mayo. Im going to work on the recipe a bit. The photos you see are about 15 minutes old. The eggs are GONE. Kids ate like crazy. These are definitely on the holiday menu. I decided to smoke the deviled eggs with cherry. Why, well its all I had left. But it was great. I would like to try Hickory as well. If you like deviled eggs, take whatever recipe you have and and pop them in the smoker for 30 minutes. These are AWESOME. Wife just got home. Im gonna fry up some bacon andd make that infused bacon vodka that some of you may have seen on the forum today. Try these, you will not be disapointed.
Im including the recipe that I used in case you wanna try. 
3TB Mayo. 
1 1/2TB Chopped Onion
2 TB Pickle Relish
1 TB Horseradish ( I used beet because I could not find regular stuff)
1 Tb Mustard
1/2 Tsp Black Pepper

Mix it with the yokes, put it back on the eggs, in the smoker on a low heat around 130-140 for 30 minutes.


----------



## justsmoke2 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have been doing smoked eggs now for 7 years.  They are one of the most requested side items I do.  Most I have done at one time is 9 dozen.  IMO you would be better off boiling first then peeling then smoke'm.  When doing them this method you don't have to worry about otbs. Rolling smokes works well.  I have GOSM BB and I get the smoke rolling then set at 250 for 20 to 30 minutes or nice light golden brown.  Some will say well you get rack marks well they seem to go quicker.  DO NOT cut them in half before smoking.  Leave them whole.  Otherwise you will have a rubber mess.  As for my devil mixture I do like if they was just plain.  I do toss in some Kraft whipped Horse radish asuce.  Just hint to make you guess whats in there.  Then a little garlic powder and paprika dusting at the end.  Either way there great.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Ya know I did one whole without the shell, and yeah, the smoke did it work. This was a first for me, heck Ill try anything. Some told me to try it with the shell on, I think that its just too much of a barrier for the smoke. As far as the rack marks go, I can live with that. These did have a slight, very slight rubber texture,(the whites) but not bad. The wife has a cheap glass serving dish thats made for deviled eggs, you probably seen them, they hold each egg individually for decorative purposes. Im going to look for some and try them as I think that may prevent any rubbery texture. She will not let me use her good one. But I was quite surprised by them. Ive never really been a big devil egg fan, but I tell ya, if there were 50 of them on that plate that I made this evening, I would have ate them all.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Thanks for your input, I appreciate it.


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 29, 2009)

Okie dokie,  I got a dozen on the rack getting a full dose of smoke.


----------



## rivet (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey good deal! You're gonna love them....

Here's a pic from last summer when they were done and I was putting short ribs on-



We peeled them and made deviled eggs out of that batch...excellent!

Good luck to you!


----------



## vernski (Jun 21, 2010)

I have tried different ways to smoke eggs but ended up boiling the eggs peeling them then smoking them, and here everybody seems to like a different level of smoke flavor. Some like it light, some want it to jump at you and say "SMOKE" If you like it light use pecan and keep the time short, if you want it heavy use hickory and smoke it longer. Myself I like apple or cherry and about a 1/2 hour, but the time is up to your pallet. When they are done smoking I pickle them if you can keep from eating them. I make up my own pickle juice 2 parts apple cider vinegar, 1 part water, 1 part pickling salt, 2 parts dark brown sugar. I like it hot so i use a dozen jalapenos but I take the seeds & pulp out, and reserve the seeds & pulp to use latter after a week check an egg see if it's hot enough for you. If it's not add some of the pulp & seeds, you will be surprised how much of the heat & salt the eggs will absorb. I have also brine-ed them overnight in salt & brown-sugar plus garlic & onion power plus Tabasco or Cayenne before smoking, I like them best pickled with small carrots, onions,clove's of garlic, celery, peppercorns.You can steam the veggies a little it will speed up the picking. They need to sit 2-3 weeks if you can stay out of them....Vernski    By the way I cold smoke the eggs otherwise they will be to dry.


----------

